
Stop building apps no one wants - vlokshin
http://launchsky.com
======
trotsky
It seems to me that there is a significant group of users out there that are
web app groupies for lack of a better word who will more or less express an
interest in anything as long as it is pre-launch or early in the launch cycle.
Since these folks are usually not your actual target market, their feedback is
pretty worthless unless you're just looking for whether you fit neatly inside
a web x.0 box. It seems like a website where people posted ideas for websites
would be almost guaranteed to have a high population of these folks.

Of course I'm probably not your target market so my feedback is probably
pretty worthless.

~~~
pekk
There are a lot of users on HN who are positive about new projects (A) because
it is nice and often more constructive as a start for discussion (B) it
counteracts a prevailing negativity and one-upmanship (C) you actually don't
know what is going to pan out in the end.

------
hiddenstage
I hate that you have to sign up before browsing the site. I'd be much more
interested in signing up if I can browse with free will.

I'm assuming you can only vote if you sign up? If so, the target sign up
market for LaunchSky are devs/entrepreneurs/etc which are usually not the
target market of the apps that are using the service.

~~~
pydave
Is there a site to browse? It looks like it's just a demo to me ("We’ll be
launching LaunchSky early 2013").

(Did not try signing up because I totally agree with you.)

~~~
vlokshin
There's no site to browse.

It's a demo / launch page. Sorry for the confusion, but I guess that means
it's a decent launch page?

~~~
nollidge
Confusion = good launch page?

~~~
mosselman
I agree this is so annoying. I love the idea though... I have a good idea -> I
pitch it and then 100 people start building my idea too. Nice!

Now I don't think having an idea is the same as executing it well, but I could
imagine people being hesitant.

Oh and because of the annoying landing page I vow to never to use your site,
nice try.

~~~
bpatrianakos
There are tons of people who called Quora annoying for doing the same thing.
They also have a tendency to go around in public talking about how they won't
use it because it's so annoying. Annoying or not though, it gets people to
sign up and many of those same people who claimed to not want to join because
of it being annoying end up on the site. Maybe it is annoying but the concept
works.

~~~
mosselman
Good thing I am not so insecure about my ideas that I need others to give me
validation for them.

I can imagine though that the kind of person who goes to networking events on
eventbrite, who starts talking about his 'great and orignal' 'idea' to create
an app where people can take pictures of food in restaurants and then let
others search these pictures to see whats for dinner around them, does need
this validation. (I have actually been to numerous events where more than one
person at a single event had this 'idea'. )

I think when your idea is crap, you secretly know it, but after quitting your
job and investing all of your savings, it becomes really hard to cut your
losses.

------
wushupork
How is this different from a LaunchRock in essence? I feel like for many
consumers, it's very hard for them to imagine the product w/o
seeing/touching/interacting with it no matter how great you pitch or describe
it. If someone were to describe to me a blog of funny cats or what's
essentially Instagram, I don't think I would have cared much and never really
appreciate how much enjoyment I would derive from both just from the pitch or
description.

On many occasions I've asked people if they wanted x or would it be cool if it
did x and lukewarm would be the best description of their reaction. But seeing
the live or real version of that x gave a totally different reaction.

~~~
vlokshin
Valid point.

LaunchRock takes a while. While you're waiting for DNS settings to go through,
adding a favicon (still not sure why that's required), you could've tried out
10 ideas.

LaunchRock is an amazing tool, but it makes you bring your own traffic to your
idea. In addition, it's not the quickest thing in the world.

We envision LaunchSky to be an outlet for trying out your ideas to a sea of
evaluators who are ready for evaluating them (and signing up as early users).

~~~
caleywoods
This strikes me as a clone of Kickstarter but in place of funding you're
giving people the ability to vote, and vote for free.

I think it has its uses but ultimately to me, votes hold no value because they
aren't inherently valuable to a user. I would back projects all day long on
Kickstarter with someone elses money but I have never backed a project myself.

Think about how downvoting on StackOverflow works. It costs you karma or
points to downvote somehting, it's not free.

I think I would probably use LaunchSky as a way to make sure people didn't
think it was potentially the worst idea they've ever heard of but outside of
that I couldn't place any real faith in the platform for big ideas. I would
probably limit myself to posting ideas which I felt I could build in a few
evenings.

------
justjimmy
Just to bounce ideas/brainstorm.

The issue is why would people come to this site to click 'I'd use this' or 'I
support this'. (Ideas will flow in no problem, they're a dime a dozen.)

So we need to provide feedbackers with incentive.

1\. Reward them? Oops…nothing to stop them going around and supporting them
everything and game the reward system.

2\. Reward them based on their choices (and limit their votes)? Nope…these are
just ideas. There's no way you can tell if the idea will be successful even
with enough support backers. Takes much longer to develop etc.

3\. Give them the option to back good ideas (put their money where their mouth
is)? Nope…then it's just Kickstarter.

4\. Curate the people evaluating the apps. Gather some people that have skills
and well informed about their field. Tech/Design/etc. Then you'll be able to
get _real_ feedback from those who knows what they're talking about. It's not
a guaranteed hit/miss but I think the result would be better than mass voting
from randoms.

~~~
unreal37
I would disagree about needing incentives/rewards to get people voting. You
are the counterargument to your own comment. You just commented on this idea
here on HN, for free, with no incentive and no reward. People like us often
love to see new ideas, and comment on them and join in a discussion with the
founders. "This is great", "I don't think this will work", "this would be
better if...", "what are you planning to do about..."

LaunchSky is "Hacker News for Ideas Not News"

I've dreamed of having something like this before, and I would love to see
LaunchSky do it. I think I would go there often enough to see other people's
ideas and provide my own.

I think this is best aimed at the same people that like Hacker News, NOT the
general Facebook population.

~~~
vlokshin
Thanks!

I'd like to think the same, but from a numbers standpoint -- we're probably
going to need a fairly clear incentive for the "reviewer/early adopter" side.

It's going to be a balance of quality vs. volume of reviewers, but these will
all be some fun challenges to figure out and tackle.

edit: Your comment (after re-reading) made my day.

~~~
caleywoods
I commented below regarding this issue of voting for free and it not costing
them anything.

I feel like, after reading your comments parent and your reply that I'm
replying to, I feel that it might be beneficial to have each user on the site
have a weight calculated from various criteria (that probably doesn't exist
yet).

Firstly let's assume that submitted ideas have a lifecycle, something like
this:

    
    
        Inception (posting to the site)
        Green-lit (threshold of submitters required Yes votes)
        Lack of Interest (threshold not met)
        Released  (product launch)
    

Let's say a project reaches Release (from our above defined lifecycle), all
users who voted "Yes, I would use this" for the project might need to verify
they've used the app or risk having their weight ratio degraded (thus making
future "Yes, I would use this" votes count for less). If the project they
'backed' fails then there is no change to the weight.

This solves one side of the problem for idea submitters. They should be able
to view something like an "Interest Index" which takes into account the weight
of users who have stated they would use it.

Eventually if I clicked "Yes, I'd use this" on 40 projects and 20 of them
reached release and yet I never followed through with using them, my vote
might not count for squat any longer.

Just a thought.

~~~
vlokshin
I definitely like the idea/approach.

It may complicate the initial product, but we could always keep this less
exposed to end users (or at least the voters/reviewers).

Thanks for the awesome feedback / insight / thought -- I really appreciate you
taking the time to think though it for us!

------
lutusp
Steve Jobs famously avoided asking people what they wanted, instead _showing_
them what they wanted. His philosophy was often described as arrogant, but
guess what? He was frequently right -- people often accepted his ideas about a
product they couldn't imagine until he showed it to them.

~~~
nicksergeant
I don't think this approach is appropriate for the vast majority of
entrepreneurs. Mr. Jobs was a unique character with a perspective on the world
that few others (appear to) share.

It seems that entrepreneurs these days are concerned with "building something
awesome (to also make money)", and that's not what Steve Jobs did.

~~~
lutusp
> I don't think this approach is appropriate for the vast majority of
> entrepreneurs.

Only the successful ones. It's one thing to create a product that answers an
existing need (and that may already have competition). It's quite another to
create a product that people don't realize they need until they see it.

The classic example is the personal computer. Steve Wozniak tried and failed
to interest HP (his employer at the time) in backing his personal project, a
small, one-board computer that anyone could own. HP didn't see the potential,
so Woz was allowed to carry the idea away from his employer and pursue it on
his own.

As Jobs often said, it's the difference between evolutionary and
revolutionary.

Don't get me wrong -- I personally never got along with Jobs and couldn't work
with him, but in this respect, he was often proven right.

~~~
danso
I don't know if I agree that your Woz example is the best one...it's one thing
to not be able to convince management, it's another not to be able to convince
the average Joe.

~~~
lutusp
> ... it's one thing to not be able to convince management, it's another not
> to be able to convince the average Joe.

I agree with your point, but Woz and Jobs convinced both -- they convinced
both financial backers and the public. I'm just saying it's possible, and such
stories often accompany noteworthy technological breakthroughs.

------
__abc
Stop building movies NO ONE wants to see, books NO ONE wants to read, etc,
etc.

Nothing will stop this from happening ... especially when the cost of
build/deploy <= cost of comprehensive research

In regards to the site ...

Asking someone "yeah, I'd use that", vs getting them to download and use
(ignoring pay, but that's also key :)) is totally different

~~~
vlokshin
"especially when the cost of build/deploy <= cost of comprehensive research"

you REALLY think so? I agree with your first few points, but I disagree on
that last (quoted) bit entirely.

Building/deploying something of real quality (and potential viability) can be
very costly.

The point of the app is to make that "cost of comprehensive research"
negligible in comparison to what it is today. Either you pay a ton to do it
right or train yourself forever on how to do it cheap (which is a cost of
time). We want to lessen that burden exponentially.

~~~
__abc
It's definitely a tool if you want "a" data point "really fast". I won't argue
against that. However, I would use it for "just" that and nothing more. I
wouldn't use it to drive the entire decision.

Per your point of disagreement, and depending entirely on the type of app, I
stand by my point. You're anchoring the disagreement "quality". A down and
dirty "test the waters" app is a lot less expensive than a "quality" app
(ignoring apps that can't really have a down and dirty, like complex video
games or something).

I would agree, that on average, a "quality" app would take longer then a down
and dirty "test the water" app. However, so long as you can get a down and
dirty out the door so easily, we will see crap in the app stores.

------
danso
This concept has three competing flaws:

1\. The most obvious: how do you prevent your ideas from being stolen?

2\. If your idea is vague ("A site where people can post Hipstamatic-like
photos, but easily share them!") then you will get a lukewarm response, even
if the actual idea (and implementation) is great.

3\. If you spend the time fleshing out your idea into something that excites
users...then you've committed enough resources to not need a site like this.
Also, see #1.

In other words, users are at a catch-22 here. Your site wants to keep them
from launching half-baked ideas by providing them with audience opinion. And
yet, in order to get validation, a user will have to show off a well-baked
idea.

~~~
xauronx
That was my first thought. I mean, I'm not one to try to steal someones idea.
In fact, I'm pretty repulsed by the idea. So the first thing I thought of is
"If I browse this for an hour and see 100 ideas, those are 100 ideas I'm
ruling out from making myself". I know I could still do them, but still, I
might think of an app that creates foldable printed figures on my own next
week but if I saw it on there first I would just feel like I was copying and
not do it.

------
tdtran
How about using LaunchSky to verify LaunchSky idea itself? I would be
interested in seeing the result report. Until then, thanks but no thanks.

~~~
friendly_chap
Launchception!

------
acabral
Interesting approach. Regarding the idea that users would need something to
keep coming back to the site to approve an idea,as said previously, offering a
reward might be the best solution, but, to prevent them going around and
voting on everything, why not give the power of giving rewards to the owner of
the idea?

~~~
tchock23
Once users realized that the owner of the idea was the one assigning points,
they may just offer up feedback that panders to the owner in order to receive
rewards.

------
pydave
Strange, this is almost like what I thought pvsh should be
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4867883>) -- you're connecting people
who want things with people who are making them. Except instead of letting
people generate ideas for entrepreneurs to jump on, you're asking
entrepreneurs to lift their skirt before they're ready for the dance. Also,
you don't have the monetization I'd expect (or at least you're not talking
about it yet).

Edit: I just realized that "If you sign up now, you’ll get to submit your
first idea free" implies you're monetizing the entrepreneurs who use the site
-- so all content is paid content.

~~~
vlokshin
The monetization isn't finalized yet -- we're getting feedback now (mostly
with this post).

Our hunch is to charge a minimal amount for each idea submission; something
significantly less than the money/time/effort for a splash page / domain /
launchrock / ads. The early adopters would never pay; we instead need to
figure out a clear way to incentivize them to come to each idea, the dashboard
of ideas in general, and back again.

------
gyazbek
I for one would NOT use this service. There is a lot of mistrust in this
industry, and no one wants to potentially give away an idea for the sake of
third party market analysis that isn't that well known or confidential.

~~~
vlokshin
Point taken, and we do appreciate the feedback. The same can be said for
KickStarter/Indiegogog/Everyone else.

We're trying to build the same model, but hoping (and assuming) that people
are quicker to give their interest, and sign up as an early adopter for an
idea if its built, than to open up their wallets to new ideas.

As far as giving away their idea, we're definitely going to try to do what we
can to protect those posting from a legal side, or at least offer a VERY
convenient way to say "hey! this was mine on this day"

~~~
tmh88j
> KickStarter/Indiegogog/Everyone else.

Don't you generally have to show something off (as in hey, look what I'm in
the process of, care to join?) with those to get backing? This is just
pitching an idea, right?

------
jmathai
Some feedback. I was curious to read some ideas. Reluctantly, I put my email
address in. Then I was asked to spread the word (on what exactly, I'm not sure
since I haven't been able to use it yet). Dismissing that message took me back
to the screen asking me if I'm interested.

So all that "hidden" content may or may not be real. I'll never know. It
looked real though. But at this point I'd probably never use the site again.
Felt like I was taken. At least you got my email address, I guess :).

That's all constructive criticism. I know it's hard to decide exactly how to
roll out some of this stuff but hope it helps.

~~~
vlokshin
It definitely does help, and sorry that the feeling was "taken".

The product isn't there yet, so our goal is the email drop -- so that we have
a way to contact a user-base once the product is built.

But your concern is definitely heard, and we'll be sure the real product never
evokes that kind of emotion out of the users. Promise :).

~~~
xauronx
I think you might need some large font that says "We're not ready QUITE YET,
but we'll contact you when we are... <email box>". I thought I was signing up
for the site, as it currently stands.

------
bringking
It seems to me that this will provide customer validation of questionable
quality to the entrepreneur. You can't effectively gauge the viability of an
idea by asking people to predict the future. When asked; "Would you use this
awesome service?", most people will say "Absolutely"! However, when the time
comes to pay for it/download it they will not actually do it. Great looking
site, however I feel like the data generated will be less useful than talking
to your customers about their past behavior.

~~~
vlokshin
We've discussed the idea of gaming good vs. bad support.

Think: Angel investors, but with their likes/sign-up instead of money.

Still, this won't be an easy one to crack, but we're committed to providing
feedback/support of actual value, as well as a pool of potential users, to
people coming with a new idea.

------
Irregardless
I see several fatal flaws that are already addressed by other services, like
Kickstarter and focus groups:

1\. No reward for participation (bad for users)

2\. No promise of a finished product (bad for users)

3\. Users have no personal stake in anything they "support" (bad for
developers)

4\. Highly biased and narrow audience (bad for developers)

What people think they want and what they'd actually pay for are often very
different things. Contrary to your title, this seems like a great way to
encourage developers to build even more crappy apps that no one will ever buy.

------
steve_j
I've been giving this some thought (this would be an idea to share on
LaunchSky) ... what about a web site where people could go and ask for
something to be developed? The ideas get voted and commented on and then
developers could go away make it and know it's something that has a market.

It could even evolve into a competition where apps are being developed for the
stuff that people want, plus the web site would give exposure to the apps.

Maybe this could be a section of LaunchSky?

Just an idea.

------
joeld42
I'd use this.

Certainly some ideas are different and exciting enough that you wouldn't want
to audition them publicly. But for the most part, it's execution that matters.
This site seems like a good idea to gauge reaction to those ideas.

How are you planning to get a good volume of user feedback on these ideas?
That seems like a pretty big challenge.

Rather than a "yay or nah" style, I'd rather if the feedback were more open
ended. Such as: "What do you like about this idea? What don't you like?"

~~~
vlokshin
I do think that's one of our biggest (if not the biggest) challenge.

Our "chicken" in the equation would be the entrepreneurs who post. We need to
incentivize them to post to a safe platform that they get something out of,
but in a way that saves them time and/or money (otherwise they'd use their own
launchpage + adwords and/or the launchrock-esque services).

Our "egg" is the volume of (quality) users for feedback.

Then how do you get more chickens who make more eggs?

There might be a tiered posting service. Maybe one free, one cheap (feedback +
full share feature + meta tags for SEO), and one more expensive -- but
includes targeted keywords that you choose and targeted feedback from a group
of users. Too early to tell at this point, but with enough awesome feedback
like this, and eventually some initial users, I'm sure we'll get this figured
out.

~~~
joeld42
I don't think it's really a chicken/egg here. If you could instantly solve the
problem of having lots of entrepreneurs posting that wouldn't necessarily
create any value for potential users (beyond app discovery, which there are
better places to go to discover existing apps, not just potential apps).

What's in it for the user giving me feedback on my app idea?

You could pay them, but then that would make it really expensive to run and
end up with people gaming the system with low-quality feedback.

The best thing I can think of (and I'm not sure it would work) is to have the
developer pledge, say, 20 promo codes to you. Then if someone reviews the app
idea, they get the promise of a free copy once the app was released. I would
be willing to do this, but I know other developers are more reluctant than me
to part with their promo codes.

~~~
vlokshin
solid idea.

Giving the reviewers something of value is going to be a challenge. Not
impossible, but a challenge.

------
jontaylor
Just a thought. You could charge for submissions to be displayed publicly as a
five star rating based on some metric to obscure the exact numbers. This would
protect the submitters to a degree from poachers as people can only see with
low resolution if the project is desirable. It would also be a source or
revenue.

I think this project is a good idea and look forward to seeing it live.

------
georgeorwell
How is this different from <http://www.ideaswatch.com/> ?

How do you plan to make money?

------
louischatriot
That's interesting, with two caveats: \- Many people may be wary of giving an
idea for which they see a huge potential, but it may not be a problem for side
projects \- I don't see what the people giving their opinion would gain. Maybe
it's just the thrill of being pitched new ideas regularly?

Cool idea in any case.

~~~
vlokshin
You've nailed both of the biggest things we'll be tackling.

For people posting: quick, protected, easy, elegant, keeps early adopters so
that you can reach out them if it's built.

For those evaluating an idea: Their absolutely needs to be a clear incentive.
We'll get this figured out. Maybe a field for "early adopter perks" or a
ladder of incentives for how soon someone supports an idea. In any case, this
is definitely something we have to nail.

------
toddmorey
Here's my question: how do you get & keep a critical mass of people on the
site to evaluate these ideas?

~~~
vlokshin
Admittedly, this is one of our biggest challenges.

It's the classic chicken/egg problem (posting ideas and actually evaluating
them).

Based on feedback (from this post, for example), we'd like to figure out
exactly how we incentivize that "egg" side of the equation.

One idea was to have people post a (optional) perk with their idea (i.e. how
we're letting anyone who signs up post a free first idea), but this may be
hard for ideas that don't exist yet.

Another idea is to have a ladder of "I'll build X if Y sign up" so 1000 users
interested gets you a basic web app, 10000 is iOS and Android, etc.

Outside of that, we're going to gauge the interest in the idea and translate
that buying up traffic initially.

The last thing we want is a repository of awesome ideas and no one to evaluate
them. Addressing that is a top concern for us as we build out the actual
product.

~~~
wtvanhest
Another idea:

Developer A posts there idea, and utilizes their social network to get
feedback.

Developer A's social network looks at Developer A's project, then comments
etc. then is forwarded to Developer B's project.

You will lose a lot of conversions between A and B, but it would add value to
have completely outside people evaluating ideas and signing up for the email
list.

You could create a system where the more people come through a link created by
developer A, the more referrals they get. That would incentivize developer A
to not be a free rider.

------
protomyth
“Make sure decisions are fact-based, not faith based.” - Steve Blank

If you're trying to get a lot of user opinions in the US from normal people
who buy stuff, that phrase at the top of the site is not going to go over so
well if its also displayed on the public comment page.

------
aguidrevitch
Ok, suppose you have entrepreneurs that are ready to use launchsky, they've
created a bunch of projects to evaluate. What about end-users ? I don't really
care what other entrepreneurs think about the idea, I do want to get in touch
with potential users !

------
shizamdamnit
I can't ever see myself using a service like this for fear of somebody
developing my idea first. Many of the good 'apps' out there quickly generate
copy-cat apps, this will just take the originators out of the loop :)

~~~
rplnt
Good apps generate copy-cats, not ideas of good apps. Ideas are worthless.
Everyone has them.

~~~
vlokshin
Everyone has ideas, and some even have the ability to execute.

We're trying to marry the two.

Full disclosure: My team needs this product. We've built apps no one wants. We
don't want to to do that again. We're hoping others are in the same boat.

~~~
johnmurch
A way to test the market or get social proof that there is a market for this.
Checkout how buffer did it - [http://blog.bufferapp.com/idea-to-paying-
customers-in-7-week...](http://blog.bufferapp.com/idea-to-paying-customers-
in-7-weeks-how-we-did-it)

You need 2 things: Landing page to describe product/etc and a community to
support say yes/no

BTW did you see <http://www.startuprocketlauncher.com/> on HN today as well?

~~~
vlokshin
Awesome first link.

For the second, no I didn't see that until now. Hmmm. I wonder if that's
somebody being clever to prove a point of how easy ideas are to steal? If so,
kudos for the irony :)

------
vidyesh
But not necessarily what you have in mind can be conveyed properly in words.
Its better to get a prototype instead of pitching the idea.

~~~
vlokshin
Prototypes can be costly.

Prototypes no one wants can be costly AND devastating.

~~~
alanctgardner2
If you're spending a lot of money on a MVP, and you're devastated when it
fails, maybe you aren't cut out for this line of work. There needs to be a
happy medium between devoting your life to a product nobody wants and throwing
a million ideas at the wall. There's a minimum commitment level somewhere
above "Just ask people", that's where you create a reasonable functional
prototype and start soliciting feedback.

------
steve_j
Will the site be having Non-Disclosure Agreements?

~~~
vlokshin
We're trying to be smart about this. LaunchSky is to test out what you should
build and what you shouldn't.

We're currently gauging that interest with the HN community.

If the interest in this product is there, we'll of course invest in the right
legal grounds to do what's possible to protect some of the ideas being posted.
This can get pricy, but if the interest is there, it's definitely something
we're willing to invest in.

If not, it'll simply be a tool for "build it or not" without the legal
backbone (at least initially).

~~~
steve_j
"Built it or not" sounds good. I have ideas but don't have the time to develop
them all.

Just the worry that I/another user might share a game changer idea and someone
else builds it before I/we do.

~~~
jack-r-abbit
I tend to agree with your worry. But I think many have the attitude of "Tough
shit... if someone builds your idea before you then it probably wasn't
defendable anyway."

~~~
vlokshin
I'm more on your side of this opinion... but I doubt the majority of the world
is.

You'd be really surprised the "ideas" i've seen some throw my way after making
me sign an NDA.

Ironically enough, I guess I can't talk about those...

------
icoder
I gave you my email address, now how can I submit my first idea, as was
promised? ("Sign up now, and submit your first idea for free")

~~~
skisly
"We’ll be launching LaunchSky early 2013." I think you have to wait till 2013

------
hdra
interesting idea, just entered my email there,

one thing though, i tried clicking the area outside the 'pop-up' box there
countless time trying to get rid of it and see whats behind it. I initially
even entered my email in hope to get rid of the pop-up before realizing how
stupid I was.. maybe this is intentional, but still, confusing.

------
vlokshin
This is a new project we'll be building at DarwinApps.

I'd love to hear feedback/criticisms/advice from the HN community!

~~~
bithive123
How do I browse your website? I seem to be stuck in a modal window and
everything else is unclickable.

~~~
unreal37
There is no web site. It's just a mockup of a website.

------
vlokshin
PG, or any mods -

Why did this get downvoted? It was #2 on the front page and is suddenly gone.

Can you please let me know what happened?

------
azilnik
I really like this. How will it work in terms of intellectual property?

------
skisly
Looks pretty cool, but why wouldn't I just post my idea to KickStarter?

~~~
steve_j
I think your missing the point of the web site.

It could be used to find out if an idea is worth persuing and if it is, you
could then go to kickstarter... that's how I see it.

~~~
jlarocco
Neat. I'm going to launch a site where you post an idea to see if it's worth
posting it to LaunchSky to see if it's worth posting to Kickstarter...

Seriously, though, I don't see how that's not already handled on Kickstarter.
If there's not enough interest in your idea it won't reach its funding goal.
What's the point of a pre-screening step?

------
OrdojanAndrius
I build apps that I need so at worst I have at least one customer.

------
jcomis
this is frustrating, I just want to poke around and browser the site to see
what is what. This seems to be quite difficult to accomplish.

------
caleywoods
Tag line: Ideas for free.

------
marcamillion
This is so meta.

